# Psychology of a PulseAudio warning



## obsigna (Dec 19, 2019)

Sometimes a single phrase tells you everything about the psychology of somebody.

Today, I started the first time Lennart’s PulseAudio in the terminal of a GNOME 3 - FreeBSD 12.1 machine. That’s because of a hint in this forums that it would be needed for screen capturing with OBS-Studio.





Psychology analysis:

Bold - *listen, do not ignore me!*
Impertinence - how do you come to refuse my granted stuff before hand of me dropping it with a clash on to your feet?
Control - my system controls you, and not vice versa.
Doesn’t that sound like Poettering how we like him, does it?


----------

